# Green Chili Hominy a Casserole



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that does look goooood, I will give this one a try. Thanks.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hominy! That’s something I haven’t heard mention for years. Dad liked it but we only had it plain. I wasn’t fond of it when I was a little. You make it look delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Hominy! That’s something I haven’t heard mention for years. Dad liked it but we only had it plain. I wasn’t fond of it when I was a little. You make it look delicious.


Thanks but it isn't my recipe. Just something I found in a cookbook. I like hominy plain also BTW.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe I’ll buy a can for old times sake. Then what? Salt and butter?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Maybe I’ll buy a can for old times sake. Then what? Salt and butter?


One #10 can will be more than enough and probably less expensive. No butter or salt needed. Here is the recipe. Hopefully all the copyright rules are satisfied previously.

1 cup chopped onion sauteed
4-15 oz cans hominy drained, reserve the liquid
1/2 cup hominy liquid
1 tablespoon juice from pickled jalapenos
1/2 pound cheddar cheese grated
10 slices bacon fried crisp and chopped, reserve drippings
1 cup chopped green chilis, (I used poblanos not canned green chilis)
1-2 pickled jalapenos seeded and chopped (optional)

Saute the onions in a little bacon fat and put aside. Heat the hominy in a separate saute pan, stirring often. When heated thoroughly add the hominy liquid and jalapeno juice, bring back to high temp and add 3/4 of the cheese. When melted add half the peppers and bacon and all the onion. Place in a 9x13 pan (greased) add the remaining cheese, bacon and peppers. It can be frozen now if you want to make in advance. Bake 325 until the cheese on top melts, about 15 minutes or about 40 minutes refrigerated.

On the #10 can, I weight out 48 oz. drained hominy which equal roughly the amount of drained weight in 4-15 net wt. oz. cans. It also is maybe half or more of the drain hominy in a #10 can I believe. If you can't or don't want to weigh out the product in a large can just get the 4-15 oz. cans.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like hominy but not without butter and salt. I was looking for some here about when all the rush was happening because of the virus, Walmart was cleaned out.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Soon as I can gather the ingredients. Its like living on a desert island with limited access.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I really like hominy but not without butter and salt. I was looking for some here about when all the rush was happening because of the virus, Walmart was cleaned out.


Nice to see someone say that. Whenever I've mentioned hominy on other forums folks say "OOOOOHHHH YUK HOMINY!". Never figured that out, it's nothing but a large kernel variety of corn with the skin removed. I never had it with butter and salt. Must be like I was with rice. Growing up I wouldn't eat it without butter and sugar. Now I like it any way it's fixed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> Nice to see someone say that. Whenever I've mentioned hominy on other forums folks say "OOOOOHHHH YUK HOMINY!". Never figured that out, it's nothing but a large kernel variety of corn with the skin removed. I never had it with butter and salt. Must be like I was with rice. Growing up I wouldn't eat it without butter and sugar. Now I like it any way it's fixed.


I was the same way with rice, butter and sugar was the only way I would eat it. I have often wondered who and why someone first discovered hominy, maybe some corn fell into some lye. I wonder about stuff like that sometimes. lol

Back when I first went in the Navy, I couldn't stand cheese, olives, shrimp, pizza or other things. If it wasn't country food, I didn't want it. lol Boy the Navy was a wake up call for sure with food. The first week in boot camp, all food was boiled except for breakfast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> I was the same way with rice, butter and sugar was the only way I would eat it.


BJ, check this out.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/southwestern-hominy/

Google hominy recipes. Good amount of stuff. See Bon Appetit, lots of pozole recipes.


----------

